# Montie Gear Y-Shot Grip Changes / Contest



## Montie Gear (Jul 31, 2013)

One of the requests we have received for the Montie Gear Y-Shot (and possibly a titanium version) to support grips other than the hammer grip.

The next step is to figure out how we could make the Y-Shot fit you for these other grips. One of our interns, Cameron, has put together a sheet (in PDF format) that allows you to print it out at life size and then trace out where your fingers sit when you hold the y-shot in your preferred grip. The final step is to take a picture of the sheet, scan it in, or fax it to Montie Gear so we can take a look and better understand how we should change the Y-Shot to accommodate different grips and grip styles.

View attachment Slingshot Grip Customization.pdf


We've never done anything like this before, so hopefully this is a good way to get the information that we need. Please don't hesitate to include any other pictures, sketches or videos that will help us understand what you would like to see. Questions, comments and suggestions are welcome.

Submissions are due by 6 July 14. We'll take all the submissions and have a drawing for a free Y-Shot!

Here is what the document looks like:


----------



## Montie Gear (Jul 31, 2013)

The winner of our contest is gwatch! Congrats.


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

It's verry good.


----------



## Montie Gear (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Montie Gear (Jul 31, 2013)

The suggestions to this post and other led us to developing:

- thumb rest

- small handgrip version

Thanks to everyone's input.


----------

